

What makes COBOL such a hated language? - ralphchurch
http://stackoverflow.com/q/2549399/127880

======
giardini
They missed COBOL's fixed-point math, which is unmatched in any other language
and makes accounting a breeze and its fixed-length strings, which
significantly enhances performance and make green screen/HTML layout easy.

------
russell
I wrote a production COBOL program in 1967. I swore that I would never write
another one. So far I've managed to avoid it.

